# My first gold button 6.1g



## srlaulis (Jan 10, 2013)

This is my first gold button. It weighed in at 6.1g. I rushed through Mr. Harold's washing instructions in order to have it ready for my trip back home to NC. We are leaving this evening  It has a pip and on the edges of the button it is mirror shiny. I suspect there are some left over contaminate in it. This is the result from refined gold fingers and pins. I washed it with HCL, Ammonia and tap water.


----------



## cnbarr (Jan 10, 2013)

It looks like little glazed donut, yummy! 8)


----------



## joem (Jan 10, 2013)

Very nice, good job


----------



## jeneje (Jan 10, 2013)

nice job, looks good.
ken


----------



## srlaulis (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 10, 2013)

Congratulations!

As it's been said many times here already...... "You're now officially hooked".

It looks nice. I'll be glad when I make my first gold button.

Keep up the nice work.

Kevin


----------

